
Detroit Techno Symposium – Woke Me Hard on Black Culture - artur_makly
https://soundcloud.com/memco/detroit-techno-resistance-a-black-history-month-symposium
======
artur_makly
This talk goes waaaay beyond the music. Incredible. Please listen to this all
the way through.

